# ممكن مساعده من اي حد يعرف كيفية التحويل الى هندسة عين شمس



## a7med_omr123 (2 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله



انا طالب بكليه الهندسة جامعه الزقازيق الحمد لله خلصت تانيه 


كنت عايز اعرف هل ممكن التحويل من جامعه تانية الى جامعه عين شمس كلية الهندسة 


مع العلم اني رايح تالته ان شاء الله 
وعايز اتخصص اتصالات بإذن الله 
وانا معايا سكني في محطة منشية الصدر ولكن انا واخد الثانوية من الشرقيه 
ولو ممكن ايه البيانات المطلوبه واالاشياء اللازم اخذها في الاعتبار وانا شااكر جدا لاي شخص يفيدني في الموضوع ده باي معلومه هو متأكد منها 
​


----------

